# My goat wont shut up!



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

omg Dawn has been out there yelling since 6am. really loud, long screams of pain...so I go out there and shes just standing in her house comfortably with her kids cuddled up beside her. :roll: grrr. our neighbors are going to think were torturing her! 

so of course i think....well maybe they need more water....nope, food? probably but they will get fed in a few hours anyway..and she's NO where near skinny. hmmmm, so i went in and checked if she's bloated, nope, something stuck in her feet? noo, well...okay, so I went back inside and as soon as I shut the door "WAAAAAhhhAAooohh" :doh: 

and she cant be lonely..there 8 others in there...maybe she is psychic and knows that therers two great families coming to look at her and her kids today :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

When you find out what shuts her trap let me know. I've got a wether here who screams just like that for no reason and I can't get him to SHUT UP! :angry: 

I feel your pain. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How strange... :scratch: 

How's her udder?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

her udders fine, small, but thats because ff and her kids are sucking right it right out just as its made.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am at a loss .... as to why ...she is crying out like that.....it is very unusual.....that is for sure.... :scratch:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yep! me too

i finally went and fed them..so now its less frequent and its muffled by the hay LOL

muuaffhaah. lol


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

RunAround said:


> When you find out what shuts her trap let me know. I've got a wether here who screams just like that for no reason and I can't get him to SHUT UP! :angry:
> 
> I feel your pain. :hug:


 :slapfloor:

What are the chances she is in heat? When you got her- she was already bred correct, maybe she has really strong heats?
I have known some does who are TOTALLY obnoxious when they are in heat.
:shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah I have several does I have trouble NOT breeding because they are such PIA's when they are in heat.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

do they come in heat this quickly after kidding? its only been a week...maybe i've just never noticed! 

I got her open, and she was very loud when in heat...so this could be right. oh well, i'm not breeding her this soon!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

its ok now..I sold her with both of her kids to a reputable breeder!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

A lot of does do ome into a kidding heat a week or two after they kid. She could be in heat. or she may be yearning for human companionship.
beth


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i think she was just in heat. she isnt a very friendly-people-person goat lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

great job on selling her...that was quick... :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes very popular goats. 
i had three people wanting to see them, within 12 hours of posting, and sold the first visit. 

i only have 5 goats!!! 2 Fullblood, 2 88% and one 97% boer. I have all red heads finally. and I'm getting a SUPER breeding deal this year, just need to figure out how to get my 4 does 600 miles north and back. lol


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats on selling them that fast!!! :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I know how you feel about all the noise. I have four bucks talking to the 12 does that are flagging. I am about to go crazy. :hair:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, thankfully all of the boers have low deep bleats, so its not as annoying as the shrill -fire- engine blaring coming from those normal goats LOL


----------

